# Riconoscimento hw durante installazione gentoo (xseries 330)

## iko

Ciao, mi trovo a dover installare gentoo 2006.1 su un server xseries 330.

Ho provato l'avvio da cd e l'installazione grafica ma non sembra funzionare molto bene...

Ho optato a questo punto per un'installazione manuale da stage1. Qualcuno ha esperienza diretta e mi sa dare qualche consiglio su come effettuare l'installazione su questo hw? 

Non capisco come mai il live cd di installazione è lentissimo   :Shocked: . Per aprirmi l'installer e scorrere fra le finestre ci impiega circa un minuto. Forse c'è qualche problema nel riconoscimento dell'hw. Come posso sapere che driver devo caricare per far funzionare il server?

Qualche consiglio??

Grazie

Ciao

Fede

----------

## Scen

Ti consiglio di seguire passo passo l'installazione manuale (a riga di comando) partendo dallo stage3, ovvero come spiegato nell'handbook ufficiale di Gentoo (NON le "Guida rapida all'installazione..." ). L'installer grafico non è molto stabile, devono ancora lavorarci parecchio!

Per cui punta il browser su http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml e buona installazione  :Cool: 

----------

## iko

Ciao, si.. il problema non è tanto l'installer grafico o quello da riga di comando (il fatto della lentezza è più che altro una curiosità).

Il fatto è che mi piacerebbe sapere di che driver ho bisogno per far funzionare correttamente questo server.

Ho esperienza di installazioni gentoo solo su portatili o desktop di cui comunque conoscevo l'hw. Purtroppo ora lo devo installare su questo server che non conosco minimamente e ho idea che il controller scsi mi darà non pochi problemi.

----------

## Scen

Riesci a dare qualche informazione dettagliata sull'hardware d questa macchina (magari anche qualche link).

Inoltre sarebbe utile l'output di questi comandi (da lanciare nella shell):

```

# lspci

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

scusa... ma dall'installer grafico che non funziona quasi mai hai deciso di passare allo stage1 che non è più supportato ufficialmente anche se ne vengono resi ancora disponibili le basi? scusa ma mi sembra una cosa un po' assurda. 

prenditi uno stage3 avvii il live cd e segui l'handbook. vedere cos'ha dentro quel coso è la stessa identica cosa che farlo su un portatile. lspci come ha detto scen ed hai un'idea di base da cui partire.

----------

## iko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> scusa... ma dall'installer grafico che non funziona quasi mai hai deciso di passare allo stage1 che non è più supportato ufficialmente anche se ne vengono resi ancora disponibili le basi? scusa ma mi sembra una cosa un po' assurda. 
> 
> prenditi uno stage3 avvii il live cd e segui l'handbook. vedere cos'ha dentro quel coso è la stessa identica cosa che farlo su un portatile. lspci come ha detto scen ed hai un'idea di base da cui partire.

 

Beh alla fine fra stage1 e stage3 non cambia poi molto... Si tratta solo di far compilare i pacchetti alla macchina.. Però almeno hai tutto come desideri senza roba inutile e con le flag che preferisci.

Sicuramente lancerò lspci ma temo non mi saprà dare molte info utili sui driver da scegliere   :Rolling Eyes: 

Speravo magari ci fosse qualcuno che ha avuto esperienze in passato con questo tipo di macchina tutto qui   :Wink: 

Grazie

Ciao

Fede

----------

## Dun

Stessa identica macchina con l'aggiunta di un controller raid MegaRAID 4L.

Se mi lasci la mail ti passo il config del kernel appena ci ho accesso.

Cya!

----------

## ^Stefano^

nel live cd non è presente lshw?

----------

## iko

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Stessa identica macchina con l'aggiunta di un controller raid MegaRAID 4L.
> 
> Se mi lasci la mail ti passo il config del kernel appena ci ho accesso.
> 
> Cya!

 

Eheeh grazie mille. Era quello che cercavo   :Laughing:  mi rendi felice! ti ho lasciato la mail in privato!

ciao

Fede

----------

